# Random Microskiff Pictures



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks like a noe breeding ground. ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.joesfishingboat.com/

# Manufacturer: Shallow Key by Atlas Boat Works Inc.
# Length – 13' 11"
# Max Beam - 4' 10"
# Weight under 250 lbs
# Max HP 20
# Max Capacity 520 lbs
# Hull Material - Kevlar 





















joesfishingboat seems to have deleted these photos and his forum account but his website still has one. 

Removed by person hosting pictures [smiley=1-headache.gif]

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/JoesFishingBoat/DSCN0715.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/JoesFishingBoat/DSCN0785.jpg


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)




----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Gosh thats a great pic!!!!


----------



## just_bill (Dec 20, 2006)

Curtis at 2005 Big Gheenoe Rally with a cool one.


----------



## just_bill (Dec 20, 2006)

Many Gheenoes at 2005 Big Rally!


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

I know the history between Gheenoe and Peenoe, but Peenoe could have at least designed their own logo style!!!! Especially after Gheenoe broke the contract with them back in the mid 80s. They could have at least mixed in a different font.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

Tom,Where did you find that "Shallow Key"?


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

Tom C, nice pic. Looks like you got the Classic painted. When are we going to get some pics of your mod progress?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Tom,Where did you find that "Shallow Key"?


I first found it doing a google search for something else. It linked to a forum post elsewhere and then I stumbled on the link below.

http://www.joesfishingboat.com/


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Gladesmen pics.

http://www.floridasportsman.com/features/mosquito_lagoon/

I would have posted the pictures but they seem to be very anal about their terms of use. [smiley=bootyshake.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

This web site appears to be no longer maintained. (main page is a redirect)

http://www.historical-museum.org/folklife/flafolk/simmons.htm









Photo by Glenn Simmons 

Glen Simmons builds “glade skiffs,” the traditional flat-bottomed boats once used to negotiate the shallow waters of the Everglades’ sawgrass marshes and mangrove swamps. Before motor-driven air boats became popular (and prior to the establishment of Everglades National Park in 1947), locals used these skiffs to reach the fishing and hunting camps that were scattered throughout the region. Born in 1916, Simmons has spent much of his life in the glades, alone or with other gladesmen, hunting alligators, deer and turtles, as well as fishing. His family, like most poor farmers and settlers in the region, lived “from hand to mouth” during the depression years that followed South Florida’s land boom collapse in 1926. For these people, survival often depended on what could be reaped from the rich bounty of the Everglades—for the glades provided meat and fish, as well as pelts and hides that could be sold or traded. And the glade skiff represented a crucial component of this lifestyle.

Simmons’s glade skiff is designed to measure 16 to 18 feet long and just over 2 feet wide, with a flat bottom that enables it to be poled through very shallow water. The bow is pointed, allowing the skilled poler to ease the boat through dense sawgrass thickets with relatively little effort. The stern is square and affects a slight uplift, which allows it to be pushed backward when the poler finds himself mired in a tight spot. The poler usually stands toward the middle of the boat, or on a poling platform, and slowly pushes the boat through the glades, while scanning the horizon for game and alligator holes.

Early skiffs, made with cypress planks and sixpenny nails, were stiffer and heavier than the ones Simmons currently builds out of marine plywood. Using a single piece of plywood for the bow and bottom, he painstakingly manipulates the wood by splitting it and soaking it in water. He then uses clamps to bend the wood until it buckles up and meets, thereby forming the skiff’s unique pointed bow. The bow is held together with pieces of copper wire. Simmons fashions the boat’s gunwales and transom out of cypress or redwood planks. Finally, he finishes the boat with a fiberglass resin.

Since the age of 12, Simmons has built these wooden boats to hunt and fish in the Everglades. He explains how he began constructing the boats: “When you’re growing up in a country and see all the men with glade skiffs, you knew you wanted to build one. They were a simple boat, just wedge shaped. But you took pride in the way they looked.” Simmons has been recognized by the Florida Department of State’s Folklife Program as one of the last glade skiff builders in the region.

- Laura Ogden


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

I tryed to look for A dealer for that boat but couldnt findout where they were sold.I'd like to go take A look at one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

> I tryed to look for A dealer for that boat but couldnt findout where they were sold.I'd like to go take A look at one.


Tom's being a tease!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I tryed to look for A dealer for that boat but couldnt findout where they were sold.I'd like to go take A look at one.


Man you and captron are persistent. I have tried to find the original link. I can not find it but I am pretty sure it was on Florida Sportsman. Trust me I tried hard. I have read the bible on Google Hacking and I still was unable to locate it.

I would bet the mfg is:

Atlas Boat Works, Inc.
2404 Andalusia Blvd.
Cape Coral, FL 33909
Tel: (239) 574-2628
http://www.acadia25.com

Chances are that their web page is out of date. ( Big surprise for boat manufactures ;D ) If that is not them then I bet they know who is making the boats.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I like those shallow keys too. Saw one in an ad some where and meant to post it a few weeks back. I think it was down near Ft. Myers. I think they're kevlar too. Looks like a pretty neat little skiff though. I would definitey like to see one up close.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

> > I tryed to look for A dealer for that boat but couldnt findout where they were sold.I'd like to go take A look at one.
> 
> 
> Man you and captron are persistent. I have tried to find the original link. I can not find it but I am pretty sure it was on Florida Sportsman. Trust me I tried hard. I have read the bible on Google Hacking and I still was unable to locate it.
> ...


Just bust'n your @#&&'s. I saw this thing a while back and was looking for a hull to hold me over for about 8 weeks. This thing looks sweet.

Web site does appear to be out of date and have tried every "For Sale" link I could think of. Left a message @ Atlas Boat Works but expect it to be Monday before I hear back.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

here's a pic of my little project skiff, 77 Mitchell, that is if I ever get off my butt and get at it.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Courtesy of Peter


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Found the original thread for the Shallow Key 14

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=293243&postid=3381966

Looks like is a pretty good artist too

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=474782

Here is his profile

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerosearch?creator=JoesFishingBoat


----------



## EbbTide (May 26, 2007)

Not really pics but something to look at on a rainy day.  Me fighting a shark in the noe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiWX43aZnkY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEbcMxMtYaY


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

> Found the original thread for the Shallow Key 14
> 
> http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=293243&postid=3381966
> 
> ...


Tom's the man. I knew I had seen this before. I even did a search this AM on that forum and it didn't come up. :-? :-?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

> Courtesy of Peter


Thats my pops in the boat with Curtis!! LOL


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Courtesy of Peter
> 
> 
> Thats my pops in the boat with Curtis!! LOL



whats funnier was yer dad saying "take me back to shore NOW" all while his white knuckles squeezed the black out of the rub rails!

long live old man mims!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Boat look great! Would it be possible to get a few other pictures of your boat. Like some of the deck. Thanks for joining. Are they still making these boats and what are the prices now.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Man that looks sweet,

I read somewhere you chose this over the 14 panga. Besides having the front deck and livewell, what were some of your other reasons. I know the panga is a barebones ride but a good one though.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

deerfly--

got any more pics of the Mitchell skiff? looks cool...ive never seen one before

thanks


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

phishphood on 6/13/07


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=bigun2.gif] 

YIKES!


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

yikes is right! i didn't even see it in the first pic.
What kind of snake is that.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I thought it was the rope.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

I feel for you! I would problay have a heart attack at first! Then, if I survived that, I would run and scream like a little girl down the dock [smiley=1-tears2.gif]
Weedy


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

They did that on purpose, It's Wada Bandit!!!! ;D ;D ;D BIGFISH got BIT!!!! [smiley=drinking.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I think the pic with the SEVEN guys in the classic should be the 2007 Big Gheenoe 
Rally photo!!!!  Dave


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

> I think the pic with the SEVEN guys in the classic should be the 2007 Big Gheenoe
> Rally photo!!!!  Dave


Yeah Me 2!! Just call me Capt. Clark...LOL


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

It's a great picture but I want to see that boat on plane with 7 people coming off a big wave airborn.


----------



## 1morcast (Dec 16, 2006)

Thats a brown water snake, quite common, non poisonous, easy to mistake for a water mocassin!!

ZW


----------



## Skiny_water_sniper (Aug 20, 2007)

Poisonous, non poisonous, one way or another, if you grab it instead of the bow line, new drawers will be needed, and anybody around you will need screened by OSHA for hearing damage.

Scott


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi and Dry.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

blue and kkkkewl!!







[smiley=jackson.gif] [smiley=rockin.gif]


----------

